# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Affliction card is now FREE!!!!

## test_cyp

At least the first hour.......The two free fights are as follows:

Those two lead-on fights, which kick off at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT, include heavyweights Aleksander Emelianenko (13-3) vs. Paul Buentello (23-10), and light heavyweights Vitor Belfort (16-8) VS. Terry Martin (16-4).



http://thenhbshow.com/exclusive-nhb-...-square-2.html

----------

